# Reperaturschalter??



## hank12 (13 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher. Aber ist es in der DIN vorgeschrieben, dass Reperaturschalter bei Pumpen und Lüftermotoren eingebaut werden müssen.

Oder ist das nur ein feature?

Wenn aber das Feature (Reperaturschalter eingebaut werden muss, kann man das doch auch so lösen, dass der Servicemann nur den Motorschutzschalter auslöst um dann den Motor/Pumpe/Lüfter zu wechseln?

Wär super wenn Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt!

grüsse hank


----------



## jabba (13 Juni 2009)

Siehe Wartungsschalter


----------

